# I just love my Jerry :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jerry , my Buff Orp. rooster saved the day once again by chasing off a huge hawk that tried to take a hen !!
Big pile of feathers on the ground and I was sure it had taken one , but all are accounted for a fine.
Jerry is strutting his stuff , like " yeah ,me bad , me bad " :thumb:

Let's hear it for Jerry . :clap::clap:


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

go jerry!!!  lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Jerry Jerry, you sweet cherry! You just saved that hen named Sherry! Come on Jerry we love you, bock bock bock bock.....

*BOCK!*


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that he is doing such a great job! :thumbup:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great job, Jerry! :thumb:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks . He really has stepped up to the plate !
We had some serious close calls today , two to be exact , darn bird was relentless !! But Jerry showed him who was boss 
He is off my roaster list for good now , lol
I threatened him once that I was going to roast his butt


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Wooohooo Go Jerry Go...kick some bird butt lol..


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Three cheers for Jerry! 

We've had lots of hawks circling, but our 3 roos keep a good lookout.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have never been so proud of that 
feathered butt head


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Jerry's #1 :hi5::clap::fireworks::leap::wahoo::stars:!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A little to over the top????


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe we should keep some Roos in with our baby goats ... hmmm


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

I highly recommend it. One would be sufficient though. We found that out the hard way , unless of course you plan on having a large group of hens! 
Our rooster "Mr. Rooster" is so polite indeed, until it comes to protecting his hens, the baby goats, [and the cat for that matter]!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Really? What breed would you recommend?


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Again, I am with my chickens just like my goats. I don't know a lot about which breed is better than another. Mr. Rooster is a Dominicker, and he is awesome. If you want to see a pic of him, click on the link below to my website and look at "AnimalFamily" profile. We also have Rhode Island Red, Black Sexlink, and white [I think Leghorn or Cornish??]. They are all fantastic chickens.

Edit: I'll just post a link directly to his page: http://www.mypetsonparade.com/pet/13/mister-rooster
If you click on each picture it will enlarge the image and you can see him better!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Really? What breed would you recommend?


RIR makes a great breed for this. Usually more tame, easier to work with. Delicious meat. The males do have a tendency to be more aggressive to things they don't know about (especially hubcaps *faceplam*).


----------

